# Blue self looks stripey



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

This is probably a very silly question but I have a British Shorthair Queen (GCCF active) solid blue who was mated with a solid blue British shorthair. From the research I have done and breeders advice I thought I should only get solid blues ? My boys are four weeks at the moment and look quite stripey, I am trying to wrack my brains to remember what my girl looked like at four weeks but only had a very short visit with her. Many thanks


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

they are ghost markings they will go with age


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

Thank you very much, I thought I had read and read until my head would burst before I took my girl to stud, but I feel very green and will be reading loads more this winter! This forum has been a godsend!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

you are welcome yes lots of great info on here


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Yep, ghost markings - a self x a self CANNOT produce tabby. Sometimes those ghost markings will fade away completely (90% of the time) occasionally they don't fade completely and can be seen in strong sunlight etc.


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

I know ghost tabby is undesirable in a show cat, but I love ghost tabby, it reminds me that they are all tigers underneath. My seal colourpoint boy had proper stripy legs as a kitten and a girl I have now looks ghost spotted. 

Your boy is a very handsome blue (very slightly stripy) tiger


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

what a beautiful kitten, yes agree with others that you cant get tabby with 2 solids.
i used to be like this doing silver mainecoons, sometimes they have tarnish and i was always thinking how can they be brown silver.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Can tarnish appear on white, or does it only appear on the silver fur?


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

As far as I know tarnish is only an issue for Silvers.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sorry, I didn't word that very well :blush:

Willow is silver tabby with white - she has some small patches which look light brown, and one patch is on her chest which is white.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

You will only see it on her Silver Tabby fur - it doesn't show on white fur.


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

Oh so I take it your cat is just dirty MCWillow!?! 

Try baby-wiping the brown bit and see if it comes off :001_tongue:

(Joke, Joke, Joke, Joke.

- Disclaimer - please do not babywipe your cat, I have no idea what chemicals go into babywipes and no idea what would happen if a cat ingested them)

:w00t:


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Babywipe didnt work - might try a bit of bleach...... :blink:


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

I swear that has proper freaked poor Willow out, look at her face in the photo. And poor Cedar is crossing his paws that you don't try any of that nonsense on his baby soft coat.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

:lol::lol::yesnod:


Alaskacat said:


> I swear that has proper freaked poor Willow out, look at her face in the photo. And poor Cedar is crossing his paws that you don't try any of that nonsense on his baby soft coat.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Tarnish can look pretty - it can make your cat look silver and gold! 

(That's what Jumpy says, anyway!)


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Alaskacat said:


> I swear that has proper freaked poor Willow out, look at her face in the photo. And poor Cedar is crossing his paws that you don't try any of that nonsense on his baby soft coat.


She's definitely freaked - and the bleach didn't work :nonod:

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

Ahh she's beautiful, definitely gold and silver and white. 

And you can always tippex over it as she has white on her already :001_smile:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

MCWillow said:


> Can tarnish appear on white, or does it only appear on the silver fur?


tarnish only appears on the silvers. the whites sometimes has black markings on their heads but this disappears as the cat gets older leaving a beautiful pure snow white cat.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

actually for anybody reading this tippex business and has no idea about cats you cant use tippex, paint or bleach but you can use unperfumed babywipes.
your cat is beautiful, yes she does have tarnish as she has some gold on her back....maybe byb will start to name them gold and want £1000 per pet.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

who mentioned tarnish.....not my fault my mum is a brown classic tabby and passed the gold colouring to me.:smile:


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> *actually for anybody reading this tippex business and has no idea about cats you cant use tippex, paint or bleach but you can use unperfumed babywipes.*
> your cat is beautiful, yes she does have tarnish as she has some gold on her back....maybe byb will start to name them gold and want £1000 per pet.


Absolutely!! You can also get petwipes from [email protected] - no use of tippex or bleach should ever be used on a cat :nono:

Thank you - I think she is gorgeous


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Blake has just learned this week that he is a tarnished silver and he is quite proud of it. He looks like our cutlery set


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

gold cats are another thing entirely - they have them in BSH and Selkirks and Muffins - not sure about other breeds.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

spid said:


> gold cats are another thing entirely - they have them in BSH and Selkirks and Muffins - not sure about other breeds.


well i never knew that, im going to read up on other breeds now instead of being a boring mainecoon slave.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I know we have them in the Persian section, goldens, that is.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

carly87 said:


> I know we have them in the Persian section, goldens, that is.


ive found the golden persian, lovely cats but the grooming would get the better of me. on a mission to name all golden cat breeds now aren't i sad.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Siberians too!


----------



## Odin17 (Nov 2, 2017)

wicket said:


> This is probably a very silly question but I have a British Shorthair Queen (GCCF active) solid blue who was mated with a solid blue British shorthair. From the research I have done and breeders advice I thought I should only get solid blues ? My boys are four weeks at the moment and look quite stripey, I am trying to wrack my brains to remember what my girl looked like at four weeks but only had a very short visit with her. Many thanks


----------



## Odin17 (Nov 2, 2017)

wicket said:


> This is probably a very silly question but I have a British Shorthair Queen (GCCF active) solid blue who was mated with a solid blue British shorthair. From the research I have done and breeders advice I thought I should only get solid blues ? My boys are four weeks at the moment and look quite stripey, I am trying to wrack my brains to remember what my girl looked like at four weeks but only had a very short visit with her. Many thanks


Hi just been reading your post as I'm in the same situation, did these markings disappear with age?


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

This thread is 5 years old and no longer active. You would be better posting a new thread to get responses.


----------

